# Michael Jackson dies.



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Just on Sky news.Cardiac Arrest


----------



## farmo (Mar 1, 2009)

Michael Jackson Dies 
Posted Jun 25th 2009 5:20PM by TMZ Staff

We've just learned Michael Jackson has died. He was 50.

Michael suffered a cardiac arrest earlier this afternoon and paramedics were unable to revive him. We're told when paramedics arrived Jackson had no pulse and they never got a pulse back.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BBC 2 saying heart attack but not dead


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Aye news slowly filtering through to Sky and BBC now [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Shock


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep , Sky news on now confirms he has died

Mark


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

And..So.. :roll:

Sky News"The family rushed to the hospital in LA "... the Dollar signs will be Flicking in front of their eyes ..if he has anything left that is. :?

Sad end ?.......to a Child pervert.. :?

Tom.


----------



## farmo (Mar 1, 2009)

Just been looking on ebay & someones already selling this!!!
"GOD BLESS MICHAEL JACKSON in memory of Window Decal"

FFS, unreal!!


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Off topic but apparently he has died!


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Just heard that too, bad news  but its a hoax aparently


----------



## rooster:tt (Feb 23, 2008)

in a coma thats what news says


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes just watching the news. He might be in a coma...  Not dead.. :?


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

na mate hes in a coma


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

wul said:


> na mate hes only in a coma


 :roll:


----------



## rooster:tt (Feb 23, 2008)

now dead


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Would be a legendry Hoax! Just officialy confirmed he is dead. Apparently....


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

LOL, yeah hes still alive


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Sky News just confirming death just now :-|


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

yep 100% official 

no matter what he has been involved in he was a legend.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

My BBC news alert just popped up and said he was admitted to hospital with respiratory problems and he stopped breathing and had to be administered CPR and is still with us.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

sky news reckon he,s dead


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

he is now officially dead!


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

Dont forget Farrah Fawcett today and Jeff Goldblum


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

jeff goldblum


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

http://jeff.goldblum.mediafetcher.com/n ... ealand.php


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

junkie said:


> Dont forget Farrah Fawcett today and Jeff Goldblum


What about them?!


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

They are goners as well.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

bobski said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > na mate hes only in a coma
> ...


 oops i had to change that


----------



## farmo (Mar 1, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> yep 100% official
> 
> no matter what he has been involved in he was a legend.


I'll second that.


----------



## H.T (Jun 30, 2007)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

He's looked ill for years


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Mate just summed him up...worth remembering him through the ears rather than the media press or tv etc. He was an awesome artist musically. Shame about other sectors of his later life. R.I.P


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Downhill fast after Thriller, classic album though


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

one screwed up guy, from childhood to death....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The stress that his poor body had to suffer following his plastic surgeries, finally killed him.

No matter what bad things he did it is still a tragic loss to see a man of only 50 years old dying from heart attack.


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

vlastan said:


> The stress that his poor body had to suffer following his plastic surgeries, finally killed him.
> 
> No matter what bad things he did it is still a tragic loss to see a man of only 50 years old dying from heart attack.


I think in the days to come... after post mortem etc.. i think his heart attack may well be drug enduced :? maybe prescription drugs caused ie: intentional/ accidental suicide who knows at this stage. :?

Very sad though for his children ...his family .. :?

Tom.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

TRAGIC JUST TRAGIC! 

Like millions out there I grew up with his music and he was always the king in my books! My uncle passed away the night before, now this! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Now it just won't be the same when I'm drunk in a pub and trying to do the moon walk!!!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

junkie said:


> http://jeff.goldblum.mediafetcher.com/news/top_stories/actor_new_zealand.php


A sick net spoof apparently?


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

mighTy Tee said:


> junkie said:
> 
> 
> > http://jeff.goldblum.mediafetcher.com/news/top_stories/actor_new_zealand.php
> ...


http://screencrave.com/2009-06-25/repor ... -has-died/


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Or is he really dead, Knowing Michael Jackoson it wouldn't supprise me to be a meadia stunt :?

Oh And lets not ofrget Farrah Fawcett lost her battle to cancer yesterday RIP, she was my chilhood crush


----------



## TTS09 (May 26, 2009)

Blimey their dropping like flies!!


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Its Bad
cheers
jon


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

Apparently his last wish was to be melted down and made into toys for children to play with.

Too early???


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

McDonalds have announced the MJ memorial burger.

50 year old meat in 12 year old buns

Sorry! 

Very sad news, he was a childhood hero!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Good riddance to the kiddie fiddling freak.

Hardly a loss on any level really, except i guess to his family.

Worse are the freak worshippers that are now getting airtime. Did anyone see that fcukup on GMTV complete with signature red leather jacket? He'd been up all night crying, no doubt having realised what a saddo he was.

Also heard Madonna was up all night crying, i guess the batteries in her dildo had run dry.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

W7 PMC said:


> Also heard Madonna was up all night crying, i guess the batteries in her dildo had run dry.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

the SAD demise of the beautiful Farrah Fawcett ( for ever in our memory )


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

roddy said:


> the SAD demise of the beautiful Farrah Fawcett ( for ever in our memory )


She died from anal cancer. She would have been alive but she did not take the conventional cancer treatment and decided to experiment with something new from a German doctor.

It is really sad...Charlie's Angels was one of the favourites when I was a teenager back in Greece.


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

*she did not take the conventional treatment *

Thats not all she didnt take conventionally :lol: 

I'll get my red leather zipped coat wth shoulder pads :lol:

Tom.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

taylormade-tt said:


> *she did not take the conventional treatment *
> 
> Thats not all she didnt take conventionally :lol:


i dont think that is called for,,,............nor the other comment,, my brother lived for 16 years thanks to what some might call "unconventional " treatment !!!!!! after an initial prognosis of 6 months to live.........


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

southTT said:


> Its Bad
> cheers
> jon


Who's Bad ?!!! :lol:


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

roddy said:


> taylormade-tt said:
> 
> 
> > *she did not take the conventional treatment *
> ...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

taylormade-tt said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > taylormade-tt said:
> ...


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

maybe they are! just nobody goes on about none famous people dying


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

jiggyjaggy said:


> southTT said:
> 
> 
> > Its Bad
> ...


PMSL! :lol: 
cheers
jon


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Breaking news it now appears he died in a childrens hospital after having a stroke!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i must say that i do wonder about the mental state of the people who dream these things up !!!! is there no limit to the depths of some peoples' depravity ???!!!!!!!!!! i know the answere before some else tells me ,,, it is ,,,, NO !!!!! :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Fantastic talent hounded to the last.
RIP.


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

pas_55 said:


> Breaking news it now appears he died in a childrens hospital after having a stroke!


i heard it was due to a 12 year old nuts allergy :roll:


----------



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

RIP michael. the guy is a legend of the highest level. tryin not to be funny here but he was a dying breed. there are no modern singers that can define generations like him. bob marly elvis, but jacko was in another league. im an 80's baby and music was all about him when growing up. i will miss him, but his life near the end was a mess. hopefully now the vultures will let him be,


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

barton TT said:


> Just on Sky news.Cardiac Arrest


LONG LIVE NEIL YOUNG !!!!! ( frantastic set from Gbury last night )


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> Good riddance to the kiddie fiddling freak.


 :lol:

Sky News reported today that Jackson's ghost (which incidently was mildly less white than when he was when living) has appeared in a childrens ward in an LA Hospital.

It has been speculated he was trying to give them the willies.


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Good riddance to the kiddie fiddling freak.
> 
> Hardly a loss on any level really, except i guess to his family.
> 
> ...


Paul
Absolute quality. You took the words out my mouth ! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

